# An experiment.. new Seagate 2tb vs old WD black 1tb



## johnspack (Jun 28, 2012)

My need to increase my storage space finally trumped all other computer desires...  I just ordered one of the new Seagate Barracuda 2tb 1tb platter hds for $109can....  from what I've seen,  it can probably beat my WD 1tb black....  any info?  These new Seagates run 7200 rpm ect....  and yes,  it's a Seagate,  let's not go there.


----------



## Sinzia (Jun 28, 2012)

Whats the model number on it, John? I'm curious cause I have one of those early 2 TB multi-platter monsters and its slowly dying.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 28, 2012)

ST2000DM001.  It's this one:  http://ncix.com/products/?sku=66010&vpn=ST2000DM001&manufacture=Seagate


----------



## johnspack (Jun 28, 2012)

God I hope I don't end up regretting this purchase!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 28, 2012)

I think John is talking about the 1tb per platter Seagate,Yours might be from the old days of 4 platters =500gb=2tb and why it is slowly dieing is from too many mechanical parts. With the new ones it is faster.Been looking at them myself for an upgrade. 

See this video of one working .http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=15_1086_210_212&item_id=042241

You see this video has the 3tb and it shows 3 readers on each platter.less moving parts =higher read wright times.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 28, 2012)

Yep,  that's why I pulled the trigger on this gen Seagate....


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2012)

Good drive. You won't notice (shouldn't notice) a difference between the Seagate and the WD.


----------



## johnspack (Jun 28, 2012)

Didn't think so,  thanks for confirming that!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 28, 2012)

John post up some performance times and just your opinion on it when you install it.I have been waiting for the prices to drop in Ontario .

Oh and this noise is the relay switch between the readers ...Nothing to worries about.Rather it make some noise.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt6asKkMJq0


----------



## johnspack (Jun 28, 2012)

No probs,  I should have it Friday morning... I'm in the middle of nowhere,  so I have to order everything online.....


----------



## johnspack (Jun 28, 2012)

Any takers that this new Seagate does 20% higher throughput than my WD black?


----------



## johnspack (Jul 3, 2012)

Am still doing this,  NCIX shipped late,  so I get the drive tomorrow.
Edit: stupid Canada Day,  I really wanted to play with this drive!


----------



## johnspack (Jul 4, 2012)

Well,  guess I'll throw some benchies out there..  Atto first...
WD Black 1TB:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Seagate 2TB:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HDTune Pro,  WD Black 1TB:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seagate 2TB:


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jul 4, 2012)

wow that is fast like 30mb faster in transfer rate fast...I going to save my money and get one.Thanks for the post John.Any noises from it like the noise in the video above?


----------



## Nordic (Jul 4, 2012)

My 500gb wd black is faster than your seagate. Its also only a year old and 500gb.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 4, 2012)

I had it running in my server while I was prepping it...  you should make sure to update firmware to cc4h before you do anything...  so I could listen to it,  and it was silent the whole time.  Now it's in my main box which covers up any sounds with fan noise.  As for the 500gb,  did you see how throughput degrades as it goes through the test toward 1tb?  As you can see I do have the 1tb wd black,  if you took the benchmark figures to 500gb,  I bet it's the same or better.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 4, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> wow that is fast like 30mb faster in transfer rate fast...I going to save my money and get one.Thanks for the post John.Any noises from it like the noise in the video above?




My "Green" 5400 RPM version of this drive John got is just as fast as that 1TB black drive.


Good choice, John!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 5, 2012)

I was wrong. Found my old benchmark data for it.
Benchmarked it with HD Tach version 2.70:
Random access Time: 15.5 ms
Burst speed: 221.8 MB/s
Average read speed: 102.4 Mb/s
Maximum Speed: 138.1 Mb/s
Minimum Speed: 62.9 Mb/s


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 5, 2012)

How does the seek noise compare to the WD Black?

Probably a silly question. 

My Older WD Black 1TB FALS is a noisy bugger.


----------

